# Finger set up on hunting bow



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there anything I need to do to change my set-up on my hunting bow to switch to using fingers. I shoot a Reflex Bighorn dual cam. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

they say a pic is worth a thousand words - plus its easier

go to page 3.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf


----------

